# John 3:10,11 - Number



## py3ak (Jan 20, 2010)

Why is there a change in number in John 3:11? Christ is apparently the speaker (v.10 and the "verily, verily"), and in the singular He tells Nicodemus that we speak what we know, etc. What is the significance of the plural? Who is Christ including along with Himself? The idea of the royal or editorial we doesn't seem to fit given the earlier usage of the singular.


----------



## KMK (Jan 20, 2010)

Is He including His other gospel preachers?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 20, 2010)

Ruben, I think cross referencing with these other Johanine passages would indicate that Jesus is indeed speaking of the Godhead:

John 7:16 So Jesus answered them and said, "My teaching is not Mine, but His who sent Me.

John 8:26 "I have many things to speak and to judge concerning you, but He who sent Me is true; and the things which I heard from Him, these I speak to the world."

John 8:28 So Jesus said, "When you lift up the Son of Man, then you will know that I am He, and I do nothing on My own initiative, but I speak these things as the Father taught Me.

John 12:49 "For I did not speak on My own initiative, but the Father Himself who sent Me has given Me a commandment as to what to say and what to speak.

John 14:24 "He who does not love Me does not keep My words; and the word which you hear is not Mine, but the Father's who sent Me.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 20, 2010)

Following Bob, but more mundanely, I think he is referring to himself and the prophets that preceded him. Particularly John the Baptist, but also all of the prophets. I note that Gill seems to think this.

I can see another meaning that just occurred to me:

"Art thou a master of Israel, and knowest not these things? Verily, verily, I say unto thee, We (true teachers of Israel) speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness." 

Implying that the teacher of Israel is not at all what he thinks he is.

Still, I prefer the first rendering because it is straightforward.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 20, 2010)

George Hutcheson in his commentary suggest the other persons of the Trinity, or John the Baptist, based on the knowledge of vision which is there claimed. It reminds me a little bit of the opening of 1 John.


----------

